# Gravel Substarte a problem?



## wlyons9856 (Apr 14, 2010)

I am trying to piece together a nice 10g planted tank, I am currently using just a plain black package black gravel about 3-4mm. The substrate is about 2.5in high, should I run into any problems with planting?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi wlyons9856,

I see you are relatively new to APC; welcome! This is a great site with excellent information and friendly people to help you if you need it. I am glad you joined us!

I used gravel (natural color) about that size when I started and it worked just fine. Obviously there are no nutrients in the gravel so fertilzer will probably be a necessity.

When I was trying to learn this new part of the hobby someone here suggested that I read the "stickys" at the beginning of the "New to Planted Aquariums", "Fertilizing", and "Lighting" sub-forums. That answered a lot of my questions.


----------

